
Show HN: Neatlinks.io – Short links for your team - petko_minkov
https://neatlinks.io
======
soared
The local network feature is really interesting! Just a random thought - I
think you could set up a raspberry pi that automatically locally hosts any URL
you shorten, so there would be no technical implementation besides plugging in
a raspberry pi in your office. It would be incredibly convenient to tell a
coworker to go to [http://DocName](http://DocName)

------
jacalata
How is this different to bit.ly etc?

~~~
petko_minkov
bit.ly and most of the other url shorteners are for producing public urls, so
that you can track marketing campaigns, tweet the urls, etc.

neatlinks.io is for private urls, visible only to people who have a confirmed
e-mail address within a domain.

With the correct setup, you can send something like
[http://go/engwiki](http://go/engwiki) to coworkers and have that redirect to
the engineering wiki.

~~~
jacalata
Ah - that makes sense. Perhaps update the example shown to use an internal
link instead of Google docs, and add that second sentence to the homepage
somewhere?

